# Potential Members:If you register using a FREE email account



## Janice (May 14, 2005)

Specifically *HOTMAIL, YAHOO* or *AOL* (not free but it's a troublemaker too) - 

When you register you are automatically sent an email containing an activation link for your specktra.net forums account. 

PLEASE please please... If possible use a non-free email account. If you don't have access to a non-free email please check your bulk/spam email folder for your activation email. 

If you do these things and still *DO NOT* receive your activation email please email us @ admin at specktra dot net and we will manually activate your account. _Please remember to include the name you registered on the forums._

_Fair warning_ - If you do not verify the link in the email to activate your account we will delete any inactive & unverified accounts after 7 days. 

Also please make sure to pick a name you would like to KEEP for your stay on the forums. Requests to the admins for name changes will not be honored. Members who register new accounts solely for name changes will have both accounts deleted. 

We ask you to please understand the forum has grown tremendously. It's become necessary to lay down a few groundwork "guidelines" to help make running the site easier on both Chelsea & I and all of our wonderful staff... as well as to continue to provide a safe, friendly place to share our thoughts and ideas (about makeup and everything! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ).


----------

